
Show HN: Http longpolling made easy in golang - jcuga
https://github.com/jcuga/golongpoll#basic-usage
======
samwillis
You should have a look at adding Server Sent Events / EventSource support [1].
Its propper streaming events, not closing the connection (not web socket, just
http) that fall back to long polling.

Most of the time when people use websockets they should just be using SSE.

1: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server-
sent_events](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server-sent_events)

~~~
jcuga
I originally used SSE events but ran into issues. see:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30462850/ie11-sse-via-
pol...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30462850/ie11-sse-via-polyfill-
never-terminate-connections)

